# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Indian princely state sword for Patiala

## Lars Mamen

Hello
I found this sword on an auction in Norway. I recon it is from the princely state of Patiala. Do anyone of you fellow know this type of sword or have any information of this type of sword? It looks like a British pattern. How did it came to Norway?
Sincerely Lars

----------


## eric t

What makes you think this is Indian?

----------


## Lars Mamen

Why, because of the coat of arms: The lion, the horse and the elephant, https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...tiala_1893.png. There was some regiments from Patiala in the Imperial Service Troops. These regiments saw some action in the Middle East under WW1.
Lars

----------


## eric t

> Why, because of the coat of arms: The lion, the horse and the elephant, https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...tiala_1893.png. There was some regiments from Patiala in the Imperial Service Troops. These regiments saw some action in the Middle East under WW1.
> Lars


Unfortunately I do not know anything about the late 1800s European style swords used in India, interesting info though.

----------


## Will Mathieson

Nice find! The sword is the 1821 heavy cavalry pattern officers that was used by both light and heavy from 1896. Appears to be a pre WW1 British sword with the coat of arms added to it, which is typical in some instances of Indian swords.

----------


## Lars Mamen

Thank you both. The scabbard is battered and worn. My guess is that it has been used for many years in campains. It is not unlikely that the sword has seen action in South Africa, Sinai or Mesopotania during the boer war or WW1.
Lars

----------


## eric t

> Thank you both. The scabbard is battered and worn. My guess is that it has been used for many years in campains. It is not unlikely that the sword has seen action in South Africa, Sinai or Mesopotania during the boer war or WW1.
> Lars


Yes, Indian soldiers ended up deployed all over the world, not to long ago I saw a very distinctive Indian axe for sale that was brought back from China, Indian soldiers were deployed there as well.

----------

